

Famous Disasters In Market Speculation - Tulips Anyone? - socalsamba
http://howtosplitanatom.com/news/famous-disasters-in-speculation/

======
uuilly
I think the tulip bubble was the Dutch, not the Ottomans.

Either way, great book on the subject: [http://www.amazon.com/Extraordinary-
Popular-Delusions-Madnes...](http://www.amazon.com/Extraordinary-Popular-
Delusions-Madness-Crowds/dp/051788433X)

------
Tichy
Still, some people probably got rich on the tulips.

